# Donna



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just read on FB that our dear Donna passed this morning. RIP friend...you were a bright light in this world.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sad to read this. Dear Donna you will be missed and always remembered with love and smiles. Rest in peace.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for her family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, prayers for her family.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for her loss- although I am new to SM-- I can tell she was so loved by everyone. Prayers for her family-


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcryrayers to Donna and her family. What a special woman has left us on earth with such a big heart and a very brave soul. I hope that she was able to go home rather than be in the hospital. I know that was in the works. Love you Donna and praying for Oliver. Does anyone know who will be caring for him?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_Peace be with you......._


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers to Donna's family and little Ollie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a terrible loss........I am so sad to hear this. She had the most optimistic outlook on life and just the sweetest person. She will be missed so much by her friends. RIP Sweet lady and soar with the Angels. God bless!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry was afraid of this news. RIP. Hope Ollie will be OK. Sad very sad.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

So very sad my thoughts are with her family at this difficult time, I too am thinking of little Ollie and hope he is ok.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Thinking of her family. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is, indeed, a sad day for us here on SM :grouphug::grouphug: as we realize fully the loss of one of our special members. :crying::crying: I do not cry for her loss, but for ours & for her family's.

Donna wore big shoes and they were also running shoes---she ran her race with faithfulness, integrity, & tenacity -- to name only a sampling of her persona. She did not fear the final call; it was not a part of who she was. She embraced her fate as she embraced all of life. May her legacy be a mantle that we all wear in honor of who she was. RIP sweet friend--may the angels welcome you today!:tender: You will be missed!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> It is, indeed, a sad day for us here on SM :grouphug::grouphug: as we realize fully the loss of one of our special members. :crying::crying: I do not cry for her loss, but for ours & for her family's.
> 
> Donna wore big shoes and they were also running shoes---she ran her race with faithfulness, integrity, & tenacity -- to name only a sampling of her persona. She did not fear the final call; it was not a part of who she was. She embraced her fate as she embraced all of life. May her legacy be a mantle that we all wear in honor of who she was. RIP sweet friend--may the angels welcome you today!:tender: You will be missed!


So beautifully said and so true. We all admired Donna so much and we will keep her family in our prayers.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You were quite the fighter, a true inspiration. Rest now, dear Donna - you don't have to fight anymore. Praying for her family including sweet Ollie.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such sad news. RIP Donna, no more struggles.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

May Donna rest peacefully now. I hope her family cherishes the memories of her.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to see this prayers for her family.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no...such sad news. I will keep her family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh no...I have been praying every night for her. Prayers for her family and sweet Ollie.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

It is a sad day for us and her family. I know all of our babies that are at the bridge jumped for joy to see one of the "crazy dog ladies" crossing, I'm sure lots of wagging tails greeted her. Rest in peace our friend.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Rest in peace, Donna. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This broke my heart. Donna was so brave for so long and was really a fighter. She loved life so much and was an inspiration to us all. 

Knowing the battle she has fought, I'm glad that she's finally at peace and with our dear Lord.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rest in peace dearest Donna. You were loved by so many.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers for the family at this very difficult time. So sorry to hear of Donna's passing.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Rest In Peace Donna..... such very sad news


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Such sad news. Rest in peace Donna. Sending prayers for her family and little Ollie.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Donna was a lovely person. She will be missed here on this forum. She struggled long and hard with her disease. She fought like a warrior! Now she can rest in peace. Much love to her family.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How very sad. Prayers for her family...she will be missed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was just thinking about Donna again this afternoon. Not only was she such a valiant warrior against cancer, I believe that she also did some mission trips from time to time since she was on SM. I remember within the last few years her going to Nairobi. With all the issues she had, she still gave of herself to others. I only regret that I never got to meet her or Ollie. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes Sue you're right she went to Africa, isn't that amazing? Despite all she was going through she was able to do it. It does feel like we met her though in a way.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. May the family find peace now that her pain is no more.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Donna you took your last breath down on earth and your first breath in Heaven, what a special earth angel you were, I know one day we will meet in Heaven, what a glorious day that will be

You are missed beautiful lady inside and out, you ran your race down here with grace, now you see our Lord face to face. I LOVE YOU


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry to hear this sad news :smcry: Well, I'm sad for us and all of Donna's friends and family (including Ollie) because I do believe Donna is in a better place now. Donna was one of the strongest people I've ever known. She had the most incredibly positive attitude and was so generous and kind. What a loss to the world. Very sad


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rest in peace sweet Angel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Donna, you will be missed so much by your family and friends. You were such an inspiriation and wonderful role model to your family and other woman.

I pray your family and close friends are blessed with comfort and peace ...with fond memories of good times you spent with them ... memories that will help make them smile and laugh.

Angel Donna ...I am blowing you more kisses up toward Heaven.:heart:
_
Video of Donna on TV with GMA's Robin Roberts_ ... 

One woman's powerful "bucket list" | abc11.com


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to read this about Donna. Sending thoughts and prayers to her family. May it be a comfort to them that she isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read this. My condolences to her family and dearest loved ones. :grouphug:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

RIP Donna! My condolences go out to her family, so very sorry for their loss. Donna you will be missed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am very sad tonight to hear of Donna's passing. She was such a kind person and adored her Ollie so much :innocent: Sending healing thoughts to her family in this sad time. 

Good night sweet lady, you are gone too soon. :innocent: and we will miss you!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for her family's loss and for our loss here. She was truly a courageous woman who faced this horrible disease head on and gave it her best fight. Now she is soaring on the wings of angels, and, I'm sure, smiling and laughing as she sees all of our fluffs waiting for her!

May her family find peace and comfort in a lifetime of memories and a life well lived! Rest in peace, dear Donna!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Very sad for her family, Ollie & will miss her posts. RIP courageous warrior.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think I knew Donna, I am a relatively new member here, but am so saddened to hear we lost one of our members, and one that sounded like an amazing human being at that. May she rest in peace.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> It is, indeed, a sad day for us here on SM :grouphug::grouphug: as we realize fully the loss of one of our special members. :crying::crying: I do not cry for her loss, but for ours & for her family's.
> 
> Donna wore big shoes and they were also running shoes---she ran her race with faithfulness, integrity, & tenacity -- to name only a sampling of her persona. She did not fear the final call; it was not a part of who she was. She embraced her fate as she embraced all of life. May her legacy be a mantle that we all wear in honor of who she was. RIP sweet friend--may the angels welcome you today!:tender: You will be missed!


Beautifully said, Sandi. Sending sympathy and prayers to her family. I wish I could have met her in person.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with Donna's family and all whose lives she touched. A courageous woman so full of love and life ... you will be missed.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

This is so sad. Donna was a sweet sweet person. We had Ollie for our first Secret Santa, I wish I could have gotten to know her better. I'm keeping her family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

This was expected, but that doesn't make it any easier. I hope her passing was peaceful. I hope Ollie is OK.


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

I did not know Donna, but she was clearly a dear, special and much loved person and member of SM, who will be missed by many. My condolences to her family and friends. Rest in Peace. My thoughts and prayers for her family and Ollie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OOh I am so saddened to come here thios AM and read of Donna's passing. My heart goes out to her family. She indeed was an inspiration and wonderful role model. She will be dearly missed!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such sad news. You were an inspiration to all of us. You will be missed...RIP Donna.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:crying:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Very sad to hear these news. Donna was a wonderful lady and a great mom to sweet Ollie. She will be missed for sure.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Such a broken heart for the loss of a special woman and SM member. I know Donna is in heaven and looking after all our fluffs for us that have passed on. Rest peacefully now sweet Donna. And prayers for Ollie...I pray he has comforting love at this difficult time.


----------

